# School Prompt About Bettas.



## Adine (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, the prompt was an incident that changed me.
I decided to do when I got my bettas.
We had to write a summary for the real story, so here's mine. 
(I may post the long version later..)

After I got a couple bettas, I began to learn something. Bettas are more than decorations. More than live-in-a-vase pets. They are utterly amazing, and the fact that people let them live in cups is horrible. For the first few bettas I kept, I was blind. Not literally, I didn't see how fantastic they were. How much care they needed. I did learn, I did see light, and I think I valued from that. Bettas are as much as a pet as dogs are.

Eh, thought I'd share that. 
I dunno if I'm too fond of it, but oh well. 
Comments?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 1, 2012)

I couldn't agree with you more, i'm starting my sorority tomorrow, and people ask me why do you take care of Bettas? they are not really pets more of a hobby, and i get offended Bettas are my favorite type of fish next to plecos, for some reason when i had a 100g tank, my pleco always caught my eye. Maybe it's just me but, Fish no matter what type are beautiful creatures.

Cheers.

P.S: best of luck on your paper


----------



## Adine (Sep 1, 2012)

A sorority. Oh, do I want one! I wish you luck with that, I hear they can be tricky at times. 

My favorite fish has always been mollies, for some reason. But bettas are simply awesome. 

People say writing is my best subject, but I hate writing with topics. So I just alter it to what I wanna write about, but still in the topic.

Like I wrote about bettas.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 1, 2012)

This is my first sorority and so far so good they seem to get along well enough and they give each other plenty of space


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 1, 2012)

Writing is also my best skill lol


----------

